
Apple Buys Samsung’s Android Security Partner AuthenTec For $365M - playhard
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/27/apple-buys-samsungs-android-security-partner-authentec-for-365m/
======
mtgx
I wonder if they intend to sue Samsung now for using their "security
technology". I've learned not to put anything past Apple lately.

~~~
jsz0
I would guess Samsung has already paid license fees or come to some other
arrangement. Otherwise they would probably have already been sued by AuthenTec
over it.

------
programminggeek
Given that Apple tends to buy companies for projects they are working on or
technology that they need, it's worth taking note that Apple has stockpiled so
much cash that they can spend $365 million on what might just amount to a
upcoming feature in iOS or some upcoming iPhone/iPad/Macbook Air device.

That is the power of cash.

